# Most Annoying Sit-Com Characters. Poll Time!



## etexas

Who is the most annoying sit-com character? Hmmmm... the sheer choices boggle the mind! SO, let us put it to a Poll!!!!! (The ones who made your skin crawl.)


----------



## Theognome

Al Bundy. need I say more?

Theognome


----------



## Tripel

Vanessa on _The Cosby Show_
Rebecca on_ Cheers_
Morty Seinfeld on _Seinfeld_
Bulldog on _Frasier_
Grace on _Will & Grace_
The Barone twins on _Everybody Loves Raymond_
Angela on _The Office_


----------



## Marrow Man

How about Mr. Drysdale from "The Beverly Hillbillies"?

If this were a poll on the Most Lovable Minor Character on a sit-com, I would go with Grady from "Sanford and Son."

Is there an emoticon for "Good Goobly Goo"?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

John O'Hurley on Seinfeld.


----------



## Marrow Man

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> John O'Hurley on Seinfeld.



Oh, that's a good answer! I'm changing my vote to Jay Peterman!


----------



## turmeric

George Costanza! Need I say more?

Diane in Cheers.

Everybody in Married With Children (though I loved it!)


----------



## Whitefield

Mimi on Drew Carey


----------



## Tripel

Marrow Man said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> John O'Hurley on Seinfeld.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's a good answer! I'm changing my vote to Jay Peterman!
Click to expand...


Say it ain't so! I love Peterman.


----------



## etexas

Marrow Man said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> John O'Hurley on Seinfeld.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's a good answer! I'm changing my vote to Jay Peterman!
Click to expand...

 I actually thought the "Peterman" character was funny!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I cannot stand Peterman. Another one on Seinfeld is Patrick Warburton.


----------



## Marrow Man

Whitefield said:


> Mimi on Drew Carey



 Changing my vote again!

Ladies and gentlemen, I think we have a winner. I move to close the voting!


----------



## etexas

Whitefield said:


> Mimi on Drew Carey


Good call! Mimi did in fact make my skin crawl!


----------



## PresbyDane

Theognome said:


> Al Bundy. need I say more?
> 
> Theognome



NOOOO!!!!

He is cool.
National Organisation of Men Against Amazonian Masterhood.
No Ma`am.


----------



## Tripel

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I cannot stand Peterman. Another one on Seinfeld is Patrick Warburton.



Boooooo! They're great!
I think Wharburton is funny in everything he does. Puddy was one of my favorite minor characters on the show, and his newish sitcom _Rules of Engagement_ is pretty funny too.


----------



## etexas

Re4mdant said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Al Bundy. need I say more?
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOO!!!!
> 
> He is cool.
> National Organisation of Men Against Amazonian Masterhood.
> No Ma`am.
Click to expand...

Yes, Al and No Ma' am were pretty funny!


----------



## he beholds

Come on guys, Dwight Schrute!


----------



## etexas

he beholds said:


> Come on guys, Dwight Schrute!


Who?


----------



## Tim

Ray on _Everybody Loves Raymond_. The character is a wimp. He doesn't lead or take responsibility, his wife walks all over him....

Ugh!!


----------



## Rangerus

NYC sitcom map


----------



## OPC'n

can you give an example of each one so I can vote properly?


----------



## Blue Tick

etexas said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on guys, Dwight Schrute!
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
Click to expand...


It's possible she mean't Dwight Schultz from the A-Team who played Murdock.


----------



## Marrow Man

etexas said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on guys, Dwight Schrute!
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
Click to expand...


Actually, I think Michael is more annoying on "The Office." He's so totally clueless!

I think the character of Stanley is hilarious. The facial expressions and way he rolls his eyes always cracks me up!


----------



## Whitefield

Blue Tick said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on guys, Dwight Schrute!
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's possible she mean't Dwight Schultz from the A-Team who played Murdock.
Click to expand...


Wait, Howling Mad Murdock was one of my role-models. He's a great example of how to deflect criticism by acting crazy.


----------



## Tim

I liked Murdock.


----------



## Tripel

he beholds said:


> Come on guys, Dwight Schrute!



Actually, I've grown annoyed with the once likable Dwight Schrute. Dwight's got nothing on the 'Nard Dog.


----------



## Blue Tick

[video=youtube;I4u-lvpNPJw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4u-lvpNPJw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Marrow Man

etexas said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on guys, Dwight Schrute!
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
Click to expand...


This guy:


----------



## Whitefield

Marrow Man said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on guys, Dwight Schrute!
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy:
Click to expand...


OH! ... Yeh, he's no Howling Mad Murdock by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Blue Tick

[video=youtube;tAU6HYpvzUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAU6HYpvzUU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## LawrenceU

What is a sit-com?



















JK


----------



## etexas

Blue Tick said:


> YouTube - Andy Kaufman Taxi



I love Kaufman!


----------



## he beholds

Blue Tick said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on guys, Dwight Schrute!
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's possible she mean't Dwight Schultz from the A-Team who played Murdock.
Click to expand...


Now it's my turn: Who?



Marrow Man said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on guys, Dwight Schrute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I think Michael is more annoying on "The Office." He's so totally clueless!
> 
> I think the character of Stanley is hilarious. The facial expressions and way he rolls his eyes always cracks me up!
Click to expand...

I do agree that Michael is annoying, and arguably more so than Dwight. BUT, Michael has good moments. There is nothing redeemable in Dwight. 
(I feel that's OK to say since he isn't real.) 
Stanley is classic!


----------



## BJClark

Tim;



> ]Ray on _Everybody Loves Raymond_. The character is a wimp. He doesn't lead or take responsibility, his wife walks all over him....



I watched this show a few times, and thought the same thing..and stopped watching it..

And to be honest, it's NOT just Ray, it was all the men on that show..but the sad truth is..that is what many men in our society have become..


----------



## he beholds

I actually hated the women more on Raymond. They were such nags.


----------



## toddpedlar

I'm way out of date on sit-coms (haven't watched much tv since the mid-90's) but my all time most-annoying character is Monroe from Too Close for Comfort (the actor's life after the show just keeps him up there on the top of the list)


----------



## etexas

In this HALL OF SHAME should also go: Cousin Oliver on the Brady Bunch and the ANNOYING kid from Who's The Boss?


----------



## he beholds

Tripel said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on guys, Dwight Schrute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I've grown annoyed with the once likable Dwight Schrute. Dwight's got nothing on the 'Nard Dog.
Click to expand...


Wait, you've grown annoyed with the once likable DS??? When was he likable???
And are you saying Andy Bernard is more or less annoying?
I ♥ Andy!!! Ed Helms is too funny for words. He owns any scene he's in.


----------



## etexas

Joshua said:


> etexas on "The PB."


OK, Josh....that would HAVE to be another thread the PD is not (usually) a sitcom.


----------



## Heldveld

Urkel (Family Matters) or maybe Joey Lawrence (whooaa) from Blossom I think (never watched the show )


----------



## MrMerlin777

Heldveld said:


> Urkel (Family Matters) or maybe Joey Lawrence (whooaa) from Blossom I think (never watched the show )



Would have to be the girl "Six" from Blossom. That girl could talk about 600 words per minute and still say absolutely nothing. That said, the entire show was a waste of celluloid.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Alf on ALF. I loved that show as a kid...


----------



## etexas

Heldveld said:


> Urkel (Family Matters) or maybe Joey Lawrence (whooaa) from Blossom I think (never watched the show )


Urkel was pretty bad!!!!! Now this may be a can of worms  I would throw in ALL the Sweathogs from Welcome Back......


----------



## Timothy William

<The entire cast of><a great many sitcoms>.


----------



## etexas

Dare I mention Mr. Belvadre......


----------



## Prufrock

I'll toss one out there: 

Colonel Crittenden on Hogan's Heroes.


----------



## Laura

I accidentally voted for "Flo on Alice," whoever that is, because I read it as "Alice on Brady Bunch" (from the line above). Alice was always making the most idiotic jokes.


----------



## etexas

Prufrock said:


> I'll toss one out there:
> 
> Colonel Crittenden on Hogan's Heroes.



Hey, Hogan himself turned out to be not much of a hero!


----------



## MrMerlin777

etexas said:


> Heldveld said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urkel (Family Matters) or maybe Joey Lawrence (whooaa) from Blossom I think (never watched the show )
> 
> 
> 
> Urkel was pretty bad!!!!! Now this may be a can of worms  I would throw in ALL the Sweathogs from Welcome Back......
Click to expand...


The Sweathogs were supposed to be annoying. That's what made 'em funny.

I thought Pottsie from Happy Days was extreemly annoying, but that's why he was funny.


----------



## etexas

How about the "Skipper" and his little Buddy on Gilligan? Hmmmmmmm....no comment.


----------



## Tripel

What is "Alice"? And who is "Flo"?


----------



## Theognome

Growing up with the last name Cunningham, I hated everything about Happy Days.

Theognome


----------



## BJClark

Tripel;



> What is "Alice"? And who is "Flo"?



Alice and Flo were waitresses in Mel's Diner..

And Flo's most famous line was "KISS MY GRITS!!"

And that I can remember those things is scary--


----------



## Galatians220

Squiggy on _Laverne & Shirley._
Redd Foxx's character on _Sanford & Son._ Everyone else on the show, including Grady, was good; Foxx stunk.
Sophia (Estelle Getty) on _Golden Girls_. (Miserable, dirty old bat. Someone should have taken her to Disneyworld and left her there. They could have called it, "Sophia's Special Day Trip..." I would have taped it.)
Felix Unger (Tony Randall on _The Odd Couple_). 
The entire casts of _The Munsters_ and _The Addams Family_. *Big yuck.* Fred Gwynne of _The Munsters_ gets a partial pass for his brilliance in his later role in "My Cousin Vinnie." A great role to, _ahem,_ "go out on."

Margaret


----------



## Rich Koster

Mike Stivic (AKA meathead) for liberalism beyond duty.


----------



## reformed trucker

Rich Koster said:


> Mike Stivic (AKA meathead) for liberalism beyond duty.


----------



## Hippo

Tripel said:


> Bulldog on _Frasier_



Shame on you sir.

Bulldog is a great actor, he is bent as a three bob note in real life but in Frasier he is rampant hetrosexuality personified.


----------



## etexas

Galatians220 said:


> Squiggy on _Laverne & Shirley._
> Redd Foxx's character on _Sanford & Son._ Everyone else on the show, including Grady, was good; Foxx stunk.
> Sophia (Estelle Getty) on _Golden Girls_. (Miserable, dirty old bat. Someone should have taken her to Disneyworld and left her there. They could have called it, "Sophia's Special Day Trip..." I would have taped it.)
> Felix Unger (Tony Randall on _The Odd Couple_).
> The entire casts of _The Munsters_ and _The Addams Family_. *Big yuck.* Fred Gwynne of _The Munsters_ gets a partial pass for his brilliance in his later role in "My Cousin Vinnie." A great role to, _ahem,_ "go out on."
> 
> Margaret


Squiggy! Yes! The knuckle biter. Was he mental?


----------



## Whitefield

I think Ralph Malph and Potsy were equally annoying in Happy Days.


----------



## etexas

Whitefield said:


> I think Ralph Malph and Potsy were equally annoying in Happy Days.


Big Ditto!


----------



## Galatians220

etexas said:


> Galatians220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Squiggy on _Laverne & Shirley._
> Redd Foxx's character on _Sanford & Son._ Everyone else on the show, including Grady, was good; Foxx stunk.
> Sophia (Estelle Getty) on _Golden Girls_. (Miserable, dirty old bat. Someone should have taken her to Disneyworld and left her there. They could have called it, "Sophia's Special Day Trip..." I would have taped it.)
> Felix Unger (Tony Randall on _The Odd Couple_).
> The entire casts of _The Munsters_ and _The Addams Family_. *Big yuck.* Fred Gwynne of _The Munsters_ gets a partial pass for his brilliance in his later role in "My Cousin Vinnie." A great role to, _ahem,_ "go out on."
> 
> Margaret
> 
> 
> 
> Squiggy! Yes! The knuckle biter. Was he mental?
Click to expand...

 
The most annoying part of "Squiggy" was that I don't think he was supposed to be "mental..." I think the writers wrote him just to be "lovably nuts." I, however, felt like someone should have put him face-first through a few thicknesses of drywall. Might've straightened him out a bit.



Margaret


----------



## LadyFlynt

I agree that Ray on Everybody Loves Raymond gets on my nerves.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist

Fran, The Nanny. I win.


----------



## Marrow Man

TheocraticMonarchist said:


> Fran, The Nanny. I win.



Wow, that one's tough to beat.

We should pit Mimi and The Nanny in a cage match. We could televise it, and then everyone loses.


----------



## Whitefield

Marrow Man said:


> TheocraticMonarchist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fran, The Nanny. I win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that one's tough to beat.
> 
> We should pit Mimi and The Nanny in a cage match. We could televise it, and then everyone loses.
Click to expand...


Let's see Fran from Queens vs. Mimi from Cleveland .... my money's on Fran.


----------



## LadyFlynt

Whitefield said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheocraticMonarchist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fran, The Nanny. I win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that one's tough to beat.
> 
> We should pit Mimi and The Nanny in a cage match. We could televise it, and then everyone loses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see Fran from Queens vs. Mimi from Cleveland .... my money's on Fran.
Click to expand...


Yup...just give her a minute to toss that hair up into a pony


----------



## kalawine

toddpedlar said:


> I'm way out of date on sit-coms (haven't watched much tv since the mid-90's) but my all time most-annoying character is Monroe from Too Close for Comfort (the actor's life after the show just keeps him up there on the top of the list)



I was trying my best to think of this guy's name! YES! He takes the cake. A little light in the loafers too. (In real life)


----------



## he beholds

Danny Tanner or Kimmy Gibbler from Full House!!
Janice from Friends!! (Or Ross or Phoebe etc...)


----------



## Skyler

Aren't sitcom characters annoying by default?


----------



## Marrow Man

I think the holographic doctor from _Star Trek: Voyager _was pretty annoying...


----------



## Calvin'scuz

Mr. T. What a foo.....uh, I mean David Hasselhoff.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Joshua said:


> etexas on "The PB."


----------



## Marrow Man

Calvin'scuz said:


> Mr. T. What a foo.....uh, I mean David Hasselhoff.



Mr. T, thought for sure you'd vote for "Howling Mad" Murdoch...


----------



## Skyler

Marrow Man said:


> I think the holographic doctor from _Star Trek: Voyager _was pretty annoying...



Voyager wasn't a sitcom. Enterprise might almost qualify.


----------



## Marrow Man

Skyler said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the holographic doctor from _Star Trek: Voyager _was pretty annoying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voyager wasn't a sitcom. Enterprise might almost qualify.
Click to expand...




You forgot to tell me to state the nature of my medical emergency...


----------



## Grymir

That's Howling Mad Mudock!! The A-team rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!

-----Added 3/23/2009 at 10:16:38 EST-----

Voyager? Voyager? Punishment to the infidels!!!!!

Counselor Troi in case anybody wants to know the most annoying on Star Trek. Followed closely by Wesley. Then the fake Klingon Warf. Then the wimpy Capitan Picard. In fact, Star Trek - The Next Degradation is the lamest.


----------



## ZackF

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> John O'Hurley on Seinfeld.



More annoying than Newman??

-----Added 3/23/2009 at 10:17:59 EST-----

I never liked Thelma on "Good Times." She seemed to be always running J.J. down.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Marrow Man said:


> I think the holographic doctor from _Star Trek: Voyager _was pretty annoying...




You say that now, but just wait until the ECH [Emergency COMMAND Hologram] shows up. Then you'll be sorry.


----------



## Theognome

Marrow Man said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the holographic doctor from _Star Trek: Voyager _was pretty annoying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voyager wasn't a sitcom. Enterprise might almost qualify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to tell me to state the nature of my medical emergency...
Click to expand...


20 Borg are about to break through the door. We need time to get out of here. Create a diversion!

Theognome


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Grymir said:


> Voyager? Voyager? Punishment to the infidels!!!!!
> 
> Counselor Troi in case anybody wants to know the most annoying on Star Trek. Followed closely by Wesley. Then the fake Klingon Warf. Then the wimpy Capitan Picard. In fact, Star Trek - The Next Degradation is the lamest.



Now them there is fight'n words!


----------



## Craig

Squiggy definitely ranks up there...I also hate any animated sitcom (the characters therein) that's ever been, and ever will be, on FOX.


----------



## Grymir

Fighting words? Yes they are, but sometime you have to take a stand for truth.

The most annoying character? Butters from SouthPark.


----------



## Marrow Man

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the holographic doctor from _Star Trek: Voyager _was pretty annoying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that now, but just wait until the ECH [Emergency COMMAND Hologram] shows up. Then you'll be sorry.
Click to expand...


I'm such a nerd that I remember that The Doctor was originally supposed to be called "Doc Zimmerman." I don't know why that name was never used. There was even a reference on an early episode where The Doctor told someone about a guy back on Earth named Zimmerman who did his programming.


----------



## Jesus is my friend

Eddie Haskell-Leave it to Beaver


----------



## Galatians220

Jesus is my friend said:


> Eddie Haskell-Leave it to Beaver


 
Oh, I respectfully differ with you! Ken Osmond as Eddie Haskell was a master! He put the word "smarmy" on everyone's lips. He was great. He was so annoying that he circumvented the very term by leaps and bounds and took television with him to new heights (uh, depths). 

The character of Eddie Haskell was a virtuoso. No one could better "play like a violin" even the kindest person in the world into announcing, "Gee, I'd like to bust that guy in the chops!" Even Eddie Haskell, though, had some altruistic moments; it was gratifying to see that once in a long, long while.

I'd post some great Haskell clips here, but it appears that Osmond owns the rights to them & so they're really not plentiful on YouTube...

Margaret


----------



## etexas

I think we should add the dreaded Grandpa Munster in this list....he gave me the creeps! Shoot...still does!


----------



## Zac Nelson

I can't stand Marge from the Simpsons, she is NEVER funny, they try too hard to make her represent all sorts of modern egalitarian ideas, I think the writers of the show believe women don't have a sense of humour and look for someone to `relate' to. Whenever there is an episode that focuses on Marge, it is always heavy-handed and unhumorous.

I love the show `How I Met Your Mother' but I hate the main character Ted Moseby, he is such a sentimental new-age guy with many feminine traits and an effete manner of talking. I bet he can't catch or throw.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Marrow Man said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the holographic doctor from _Star Trek: Voyager _was pretty annoying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that now, but just wait until the ECH [Emergency COMMAND Hologram] shows up. Then you'll be sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm such a nerd that I remember that The Doctor was originally supposed to be called "Doc Zimmerman." I don't know why that name was never used. There was even a reference on an early episode where The Doctor told someone about a guy back on Earth named Zimmerman who did his programming.
Click to expand...


My mind is packed with ST trivia of all sorts.... but I'm currently on a renovation project trying to replace as much of it as possible with Theological knowledge.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Grymir said:


> Fighting words? Yes they are, but sometime you have to take a stand for truth.
> 
> The most annoying character? Butters from SouthPark.



Wesley Crusher is not even 1/100th as annoying as Neelix, but I still appreciate Voyager.


----------



## Grymir

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fighting words? Yes they are, but sometime you have to take a stand for truth.
> 
> The most annoying character? Butters from SouthPark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wesley Crusher is not even 1/100th as annoying as Neelix, but I still appreciate Voyager.
Click to expand...


You are right. I had forgotten about him. Neelix is most annoying. Last night the episode where he dies and 7 of 9 brings him back. I kept yelling "NO! Don't do it!" My wife was giving me funny looks.


----------



## Marrow Man

It was kind of creepy that Neelix was betrothed to that Ocampa (sp?) girl who looked 30 but was really only about 8 years old (wasn't their lifespan 10 years?).

Quark's brother on DS9 was pretty annoying as well.

At least Tuvok was cool.

Speaking of annoying characters on sitcoms -- did anyone find it odd that STV made use of a character played by Ethan Phillips (Neelix) and DS9 a character played by Rene Auberjonois (Odo), both of whom were characters on the sitcom "Benson"?


----------



## etexas

OK, I have one I NEED to throw out not truly a sitcom BUT a character so horrid I must unburden myself before my brethren......yes people I am talking about the much dreaded and much hated TWIKI from Buck Roger's! A vile little android that, I frankly, would have tossed through the closest Air-Lock!


----------



## snap_dragon

*Whiny*

Whiny Ross from Friends...his voice makes me cringe...needy, too.

And also Screech from Saved by the Bell.


----------



## Spinningplates2

Eddie Haskel on Leave it to Beaver. He has my vote.


----------



## D. Paul

Jimmy Walker from Good Times. Predictable and rarely funny.


----------



## he beholds

Zac Nelson said:


> I can't stand Marge from the Simpsons, she is NEVER funny, they try too hard to make her represent all sorts of modern egalitarian ideas, I think the writers of the show believe women don't have a sense of humour and look for someone to `relate' to. Whenever there is an episode that focuses on Marge, it is always heavy-handed and unhumorous.
> 
> I love the show `How I Met Your Mother' but I hate the main character Ted Moseby, he is such a sentimental new-age guy with many feminine traits and an effete manner of talking. I bet he can't catch or throw.



Great call on Ted!!! 
He is a major wuss.


----------



## Skyler

Marrow Man said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the holographic doctor from _Star Trek: Voyager _was pretty annoying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that now, but just wait until the ECH [Emergency COMMAND Hologram] shows up. Then you'll be sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm such a nerd that I remember that The Doctor was originally supposed to be called "Doc Zimmerman." I don't know why that name was never used. There was even a reference on an early episode where The Doctor told someone about a guy back on Earth named Zimmerman who did his programming.
Click to expand...


^^--As requested, my avatar has changed. 

Secondly, I'm not sure why the name was never used, but I do know that the real Zimmerman--still living back on good ol' Jupiter Station--showed up at least twice in later Voyager episodes. And, if I'm not mistaken, a DS9 episode or two.


----------



## Marrow Man

Skyler said:


> ... I'm not sure why the name was never used, but I do know that the real Zimmerman--still living back on good ol' Jupiter Station--showed up at least twice in later Voyager episodes. And, if I'm not mistaken, a DS9 episode or two.



Was Zimmerman played by the same actor? Or someone different?

I missed most of the later seasons of both DS9 and STV.


----------



## Skyler

Marrow Man said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'm not sure why the name was never used, but I do know that the real Zimmerman--still living back on good ol' Jupiter Station--showed up at least twice in later Voyager episodes. And, if I'm not mistaken, a DS9 episode or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was Zimmerman played by the same actor? Or someone different?
> 
> I missed most of the later seasons of both DS9 and STV.
Click to expand...


Robert Picardo played both Dr. Lewis Zimmerman and The Doctor, yes. As a side note, he also played Mr. Woolsey in Stargate Atlantis.


----------



## dbroyles

Ginger on Gilligan's Island.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian

Everyone here HATES Raymond (and all the cast of that sorry show).

I vote for Deanna Troi before she got hot in the later seasons. "I feel immense _pain_..." (gag)

George's fiancee on Seinfeld was_ really _annoying too.


----------



## etexas

dbroyles said:


> Ginger on Gilligan's Island.


Ginger yes! I liked Mary-Anne. Well, I did.


----------



## etexas

I am very pleased that there are 3 others who feel Mr. Bently (The Jeffersons) is truly the worst! What was his DEAL!!!! Really when all is said and done there has been no more of an annoying sitcom Character In my humble opinion!


----------



## Staphlobob

Re4mdant said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Al Bundy. need I say more?
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOO!!!!
> 
> He is cool.
> National Organisation of Men Against Amazonian Masterhood.
> No Ma`am.
Click to expand...

 
I must agree with you. I LOVE Al Bundy. (The entire "Married With Children" series is a terrible secret vice of mine, so please keep this quiet.)

-----Added 3/27/2009 at 08:33:35 EST-----



BJClark said:


> Tripel;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is "Alice"? And who is "Flo"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice and Flo were waitresses in Mel's Diner..
> 
> And Flo's most famous line was "KISS MY GRITS!!"
> 
> And that I can remember those things is scary--
Click to expand...

 

I hated Flo. Still do. 

But I LOVE grits. Cheese. Garlic. Bacon. MMMMmmm


----------



## he beholds

Staphlobob said:


> Re4mdant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Al Bundy. need I say more?
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOO!!!!
> 
> He is cool.
> National Organisation of Men Against Amazonian Masterhood.
> No Ma`am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I must agree with you. I LOVE Al Bundy. (The entire "Married With Children" series is a terrible secret vice of mine, so please keep this quiet.)
> 
> -----Added 3/27/2009 at 08:33:35 EST-----
> 
> 
> 
> BJClark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tripel;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is "Alice"? And who is "Flo"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alice and Flo were waitresses in Mel's Diner..
> 
> And Flo's most famous line was "KISS MY GRITS!!"
> 
> And that I can remember those things is scary--
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hated Flo. Still do.
> 
> But I LOVE grits. Cheese. Garlic. Bacon. MMMMmmm
Click to expand...


Was that the show where the guy said, "To the moon Alice..."
My mom quoted that ALL the time growing up when we were doing something bad.

About Married with Children...Staphlobob, I feel that your presence is now required on this thread:Guilty Pleasures.


----------



## Marrow Man

he beholds said:


> Was that the show where the guy said, "To the moon Alice..."
> My mom quoted that ALL the time growing up when we were doing something bad.



"To the moon, Alice" was from the show "The Honeymooners," starring Jackie Gleason and Art Carney. I've always been discomforted by that quote because he was ultimately threatening spousal abuse. I believe he also used to say, "One of these days, Alice, pow -- right in the kisser."


----------



## Skyler

Classical Presbyterian said:


> Everyone here HATES Raymond (and all the cast of that sorry show).
> 
> I vote for Deanna Troi before she got hot in the later seasons. "I feel immense _pain_..." (gag)
> 
> George's fiancee on Seinfeld was_ really _annoying too.



I second Deanna Troi. Especially when playing poker-- "I sense... great bluffing!"


----------



## he beholds

Marrow Man said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was that the show where the guy said, "To the moon Alice..."
> My mom quoted that ALL the time growing up when we were doing something bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "To the moon, Alice" was from the show "The Honeymooners," starring Jackie Gleason and Art Carney. I've always been discomforted by that quote because he was ultimately threatening spousal abuse. I believe he also used to say, "One of these days, Alice, pow -- right in the kisser."
Click to expand...


That is right..."One of these days...." she used that one, too.
I was never even spanked, so there was no danger for us.
It was an empty threat, though, right?


----------



## danborvan

My vote goes to Ross from Friends. His whine is louder than a '69 Camaro.


----------



## Marrow Man

he beholds said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was that the show where the guy said, "To the moon Alice..."
> My mom quoted that ALL the time growing up when we were doing something bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "To the moon, Alice" was from the show "The Honeymooners," starring Jackie Gleason and Art Carney. I've always been discomforted by that quote because he was ultimately threatening spousal abuse. I believe he also used to say, "One of these days, Alice, pow -- right in the kisser."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is right..."One of these days...." she used that one, too.
> I was never even spanked, so there was no danger for us.
> It was an empty threat, though, right?
Click to expand...


Pretty much. I think deep down he loved Alice dearly, she just always got the better of him. It just seems out of place to make jokes about wife abuse on nationwide TV.


----------



## etexas

Marrow Man said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> "To the moon, Alice" was from the show "The Honeymooners," starring Jackie Gleason and Art Carney. I've always been discomforted by that quote because he was ultimately threatening spousal abuse. I believe he also used to say, "One of these days, Alice, pow -- right in the kisser."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is right..."One of these days...." she used that one, too.
> I was never even spanked, so there was no danger for us.
> It was an empty threat, though, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty much. I think deep down he loved Alice dearly, she just always got the better of him. It just seems out of place to make jokes about wife abuse on nationwide TV.
Click to expand...

Defending Gleason here, you have to remember how old the show is and like you said it was all talk...he often had the "I love ya Alice." In there as well. To be honest given the fact Alice never had a black-eye I am going to assume he was NOT going Ike Turner on her!


----------



## Knoxienne

Natalie on The Facts of Life
Skippy on Family Ties
and Blossom. 




-----Added 3/27/2009 at 05:41:00 EST-----



etexas said:


> Dare I mention Mr. Belvadre......



I love him!!! I just bought the boxed set for the first season. 



-----Added 3/27/2009 at 05:44:02 EST-----



Jesus is my friend said:


> Eddie Haskell-Leave it to Beaver



No, I think Judy Flanders was more annoying than Eddie.


----------



## Iakobos_1071

BJClark said:


> Tim;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]Ray on _Everybody Loves Raymond_. The character is a wimp. He doesn't lead or take responsibility, his wife walks all over him....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched this show a few times, and thought the same thing..and stopped watching it..
> 
> And to be honest, it's NOT just Ray, it was all the men on that show..but the sad truth is..that is what many men in our society have become..
Click to expand...


I agree


----------



## Theognome

Knoxienne said:


> Natalie on The Facts of Life
> Skippy on Family Ties
> and Blossom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----Added 3/27/2009 at 05:41:00 EST-----
> 
> 
> 
> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dare I mention Mr. Belvadre......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love him!!! I just bought the boxed set for the first season.
> 
> 
> 
> -----Added 3/27/2009 at 05:44:02 EST-----
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is my friend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie Haskell-Leave it to Beaver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I think Judy Flanders was more annoying than Eddie.
Click to expand...


It's about time you chimed in! I mean, seriously- you're the most qualified and knowledgeable person on the board regarding sitcoms. How many DVD's do you have of sitcoms? 100? 200? 300? more? Box sets? VHS tapes?

Theognome


----------



## he beholds

Knoxienne said:


> Natalie on The Facts of Life
> Skippy on Family Ties
> and Blossom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dare I mention Mr. Belvadre......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love him!!! I just bought the boxed set for the first season.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


YES to Natalie!!!
And do you really have Mr. Belvidere? I would LOVE to watch that again!!
I went to school where the show was supposedly located. I want to watch it to see if it the setting is at all like the real town.


----------



## reformed trucker

Theognome said:


> It's about time you chimed in!
> Theognome



Say no MORE, squire! Say no more, say no more, say no more!(nudge, nudge, wink, wink!)


----------



## Theognome

reformed trucker said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time you chimed in!
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say no MORE, squire! Say no more, say no more, say no more!(nudge, nudge, wink, wink!)
Click to expand...


She's into photographs.

Theognome


----------



## etexas

he beholds said:


> Knoxienne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Natalie on The Facts of Life
> Skippy on Family Ties
> and Blossom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dare I mention Mr. Belvadre......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love him!!! I just bought the boxed set for the first season.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES to Natalie!!!
> And do you really have Mr. Belvidere? I would LOVE to watch that again!!
> I went to school where the show was supposedly located. I want to watch it to see if it the setting is at all like the real town.
Click to expand...

JESSSI!!! NO! NO! NO! You do not like Mr. Belvadre! You just THINK you do. People, help me talk our our sister down from this "roof"...


----------



## he beholds

etexas said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knoxienne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Natalie on The Facts of Life
> Skippy on Family Ties
> and Blossom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love him!!! I just bought the boxed set for the first season.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES to Natalie!!!
> And do you really have Mr. Belvidere? I would LOVE to watch that again!!
> I went to school where the show was supposedly located. I want to watch it to see if it the setting is at all like the real town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JESSSI!!! NO! NO! NO! You do not like Mr. Belvadre! You just THINK you do. People, help me talk our our sister down from this "roof"...
Click to expand...


Uncle,
Well. You are correct, for now, in saying that I "think" I like Belvedere, b/c I really do not remember. I was like six when it was on, ok, maybe 10. BUT I do really want to see it. I don't know whether it would stink, but I want to reminisce. 

Show I HATED growing up: Full House. 
ick.


----------



## Knoxienne

he beholds said:


> Knoxienne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Natalie on The Facts of Life
> Skippy on Family Ties
> and Blossom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dare I mention Mr. Belvadre......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love him!!! I just bought the boxed set for the first season.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES to Natalie!!!
> And do you really have Mr. Belvidere? I would LOVE to watch that again!!
> I went to school where the show was supposedly located. I want to watch it to see if it the setting is at all like the real town.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I bought it at Best Buy when it came out March 17th. It came to about $37.00 with tax.


----------



## Marrow Man

he beholds said:


> Show I HATED growing up: Full House.
> ick.



Groan. "Full House" is one of those shows that makes me feel OLD. I just look at those Olsen twin toddlers and think, they're old enough to be in college now. Groan.


----------



## Knoxienne

"*Show I HATED growing up: Full House. 
ick*."

Absolutely right!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gesetveemet

LawrenceU said:


> What is a sit-com?



It's something that usually breaks all ten commandments in 17 minutes. 














.


----------



## etexas

Knoxienne said:


> Natalie on The Facts of Life
> Skippy on Family Ties
> and Blossom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----Added 3/27/2009 at 05:41:00 EST-----
> 
> 
> 
> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dare I mention Mr. Belvadre......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love him!!! I just bought the boxed set for the first season.
> 
> 
> 
> -----Added 3/27/2009 at 05:44:02 EST-----
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is my friend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie Haskell-Leave it to Beaver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I think Judy Flanders was more annoying than Eddie.
Click to expand...

THANK YOU! Natalie on Facts of Life! I knew I was still missing some people from this Little HALL OF SHAME.


----------



## Knoxienne

Dee Thomas (Danielle Spencer) was pretty annoying on What's Happening too. Needed a good set of whippin's. I loved that Mama.

Rerun was even more annoying.

-----Added 3/30/2009 at 06:30:13 EST-----



Laura said:


> I accidentally voted for "Flo on Alice," whoever that is, because I read it as "Alice on Brady Bunch" (from the line above). Alice was always making the most idiotic jokes.



As far as the Show, Alice - Vera was much more annoying than Flo, in my opinion.

Yes - Alice on the Brady Bunch was sooooo annoying! Wanted to strangle her through the set sometimes. 

Another annoying character - Cole on Martin.


----------



## etexas

Sigh. Poor Alice (of Brady B Fame) she tried so HARD to be funny!


----------



## Knoxienne

Marrow Man said:


> TheocraticMonarchist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fran, The Nanny. I win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that one's tough to beat.
> 
> We should pit Mimi and The Nanny in a cage match. We could televise it, and then everyone loses.
Click to expand...


Oh, the visual! Arrrgh!


----------



## etexas

knoxienne said:


> marrow man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theocraticmonarchist said:
> 
> 
> 
> fran, the nanny. I win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that one's tough to beat.
> 
> We should pit mimi and the nanny in a cage match. We could televise it, and then everyone loses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh, the visual! Arrrgh!
Click to expand...

nooooooo!


----------



## Knoxienne

Oh, and Rose Nylund and Stan Zbornak on The Golden Girls. Viciously annoying.


----------



## etexas

ALL the Golden Girls! Brrr!


----------



## Knoxienne

*"Sophia (Estelle Getty) on Golden Girls. (Miserable, dirty old bat. Someone should have taken her to Disneyworld and left her there. They could have called it, "Sophia's Special Day Trip..." I would have taped it.)"*


----------



## Theognome

Joshua said:


> Because of this thread, I am outside grilling burgers, and there's rotel and velveeta heating up in the house. And to think I was just gonna have a sandwich tonight.



I'm surprised that this thread drove you to this and not the one about the burgers...

Theognome


----------



## etexas

Knoxienne said:


> *"Sophia (Estelle Getty) on Golden Girls. (Miserable, dirty old bat. Someone should have taken her to Disneyworld and left her there. They could have called it, "Sophia's Special Day Trip..." I would have taped it.)"*



Toni, David Letterman did a Top Ten List for the best name of the final Golden Girls episode. #NUMBER 1: DOCTOR KEVORKIAN MAKES A HOUSE-CALL. Dave rocks!


----------



## PresbyDane

Frank Hvam


----------

